

Embedded GPU: what are they hiding? - ssp
http://airlied.livejournal.com/73337.html

======
stretchwithme
I think its great when people see more to gain by being open and
collaborating. Its also fine with me when they choose to act on their own and
proprietarily. While I'd rather have things cost less, sometimes you don't get
a thing at all if people can't make a profit making it.

